# MacKissic Mighty Mac Shredder Model 9-P Manual - Bolens Tube Frame



## guest2

MacKissic Mighty Mac Shredder Manual and Parts List

Page 1


----------



## guest2

Page 2


----------



## guest2

page 3


----------



## guest2

page 4


----------



## guest2

page 5


----------



## guest2

page 6


----------



## guest2

page 7


----------



## guest2

page 8 (LAST)


----------



## bontai Joe

Thanks Sixchows, I think this will also work for my Deere mounted Mighty Mac.


----------



## guest2

Joe 
I think the shredder part is all the same only the mounting frame would be different. If I remember correctly, yours mounts with the discharge to the left of the tractor. Most of the internal parts are still available , such as knives and screens. 
Glad to help. I know sometimes just finding attachments is hard enough, but trying to figure out all the mounting and whether or not all the parts are there can be a little confusing.


----------



## bontai Joe

On mine, the mounting is easy, but now I have a shot at getting new knives and maybe bearings from my local MacKissic dealer.


----------



## rbrittne

Just found this site....looks great! 
Can anyone tell me where i can find a maintainance and repair manual for the mackissic chipper/shredder? i have one i havent used in ten years and i want to restore it....thanks.


----------

